# Bachmann C19 problem



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently purchased a C19 and decided to battery power the engine. After installing an AirWire G3 Decoder and Phoenix P8 sound system in the tender, I proceeded to install a 14.8V Battery in a trailing car to power the engine. Initial checkout of the system went fine. I then decided to check out the smoke unit even though I don’t intent to use the feature under battery power. After adding smoke fluid and setting the smoke unit switch to the “DC” position, I powered up the engine, immediately I smelled the burning of a component and a brief plume of smoke. I had fried a component on the smoke unit’s PCB. 
I contacted Bachmann Service and was advised that the C19 is limited to the use of a 12V battery and a maximum input of 3 amps. I find this hard to believe. I was also told that the PCB was not available as a service item after I mentioned that the one shown on their website was not the same as the one in the engine.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

As them how to control the 3 amp....."input"..?

Amp loadings are a result and there fore a function of....
The locos load...i.e. ..pulling cars...

One cannot force amps on a motor....

Dirk


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I know, the more I talked to them the less sense it made.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bachmann are spinning BS. I have experienced that first hand. 
Since when are Bachmann G scale only suitable for 12 volts? 
Should the G scale community believe that the C-19 will cook without spare parts available if you run it over 12 volts?
Is that what you want us to believe Bachmann? Spine up and deal with it.

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen several Bachmann locos that use a 12 volt regulator to limit the voltage to smoke and lights.
And the K27 had more than one 12 volt regulator!!


----------

